# Automatic SPLtrace program?



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I believe it was here (but it might have been AVS, or the PE Discussion board) where someone introduced a program he made that accomplished the same goal as SplTrace but was automatic, based on color or some such. 

I don't remember why I didn't bookmark that thread, because I hate using SplTrace on drivers I measure. I don't mind manually tracing things if I'm using John's (Krutke) graphs, as they are much smoother than mine. Ah, the joys of wooden floors with limited room.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have no idea but I will bump the thread for you.  

Matt


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess this is what you are after: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...6-new-spl-copy-software-please-help-test.html


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

JohnM said:


> I guess this is what you are after: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...6-new-spl-copy-software-please-help-test.html


That is it. Thank you John! This and REW make my life a joy.


----------

